# Invalid VxD dynamic link/Windows 98



## landa (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm not sure, but I think my Windows 98, might have some files missing or corrupted. I can't boot into windows in Normal Mode, but I can in Safe Mode. When I choose Normal Mode, I get this message.

Invalid VxD dynamic link call to device number 3, service B. Your windows configuration is invalid. Run the windows setup program. How do I run the windows setup program, if I can get into windows? Do you think I am having a Windows problem?

Just to give you a little more background, I have been working on the computer, and I suspect it may have a virus. I purchased Norton System Works, and tried to run the antivirus program, but it says to boot from the cd, but I can't get my computer to boot from the cd. I decided to run the Norton Disk Doctor. I fix a few problems along the way, and then reported that the disk was OK. When I tried to run the Win Doctor, it froze, when I rebooted, the above problem took place. What do you suggest?


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I would suggest to see if you can restore by using system restore. Restart the computer and tap the f8 key while it is booting. You should get a menu that has the option to go to command prompt. Once at C: type scanreg /restore and this will bring the restore program up. Select a date prior to your problem but do not go all the way back to the oldest date. Keep us posted.


----------



## landa (Mar 6, 2003)

I found a solution on Microsofts website. It said I needed to add a line to my system.ini file. I think when I ran the Norton Disk Doctor, it changed all the files that come up when you type sysedit at the Run menu. So far it worked, and I am now running the Norton Win Doctor hoping to solve my windows problems. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is this the "solution" you found?

This is an error commonly associated with faulty ram.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q192/3/97.ASP&NoWebContent=1

You might want to test and replace the ram if it is failing.

http://www.memtest86.com/

or

http://www.simmtester.com/page/products/doc/download.asp

This is not something "windoctor" can really fix.


----------

